# Hack a sky box



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a way to have only the channels in your package appear and not see the rest?

Before anyone mentions it, I know about setting channels on favourties, but unsatisfied with this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

1st world problems :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get a better package cheapskate,

Moneysavingexpert.com watch out for half sky price codes


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get a better package cheapskate,
> 
> Moneysavingexpert.com watch out for half sky price codes


I don't have a package at all, only the box

I don't watch telly either its for someone else


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

haha, cheapskate, but also, ring sky complain your unhappy with your package and wana leave etc, you wil be put through to retentions, and they will make some kind of deal with you, i done this last month about my phone bill , no i dont have to pay line rental for the next 12 month, also got sky sports free for 3 month on a difrent call, you can get 1 deal each phonecall you make lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

So you only have freeview basically?

I don't think there is a way to do what you want to...

Most tv's have freeview built in so just remove the sky box maybe?!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> So you only have freeview basically?
> 
> I don't think there is a way to do what you want to...
> 
> Most tv's have freeview built in so just remove the sky box maybe?!!


if thats the case, he should, because freeview has more channels than just having a skybox plugged in with no subscription haha :lol:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd prefer to keep the sky interface. Shame then doesn't seem there's a way to do ti


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah i could do with this aswell, i have a skybox i just use as freeview,cos my house is so remote and ancient i have no digital ariel on it,just a sky dish hidden away.i think i may just have to phone sky and stump up the sheets.


----------



## DEVILFISTS (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Skybox F3 that cost me £60 for the box, then a further £60 for a full year of sky subscription! Full HD, sports, movies and even unscrambled adult channels. Better than paying £100 per month to Murdoch


----------



## LiamT1436114997 (Oct 24, 2013)

Havea google search for xbmc It's got everything you'll ever need I pay £5 per month get all sky chans American chans and Al Jazeera for 3pm kick offs if you would like more info let me no and I would be happy to help

Also get anything that has ever been on tv and every movie ever made for free it can run off Apple TV or android tv boxes to your tv raspberry pi also or you can just run it of your basic computer


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

LiamT said:


> Havea google search for xbmc It's got everything you'll ever need I pay £5 per month get all sky chans American chans and Al Jazeera for 3pm kick offs if you would like more info let me no and I would be happy to help
> 
> Also get anything that has ever been on tv and every movie ever made for free it can run off Apple TV or android tv boxes to your tv raspberry pi also or you can just run it of your basic computer


I wouldn't mind knowing a bit more about this, I don't know how to PM on here.

Cheers,


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Good tip for anyone, ring sky say you want to leave as too expensive, will take off £20 and give you films free for 6 months with a bit of ooh and aargh-ing


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

OR....if youve got a good broadband line to the house...buy a dreambox and get everything for free. No need to thank me.


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> OR....if youve got a good broadband line to the house...buy a dreambox and get everything for free. No need to thank me.


No need for a dish ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mug2k said:


> No need for a dish ?


Well yes you do but why would that be an issue?


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Do this if you want Sky fitted for free, well there is a very small cost

take out a Sky package as a new customer, get it fitted and running and then cancel it within your 14 day cooling off period

the engineer will return to collect the Sky box after you cancel, but the dish will stay installed along with all the wiring, then just buy a second hand Sky box off eBay, connect it and you are ready to go

they leave the dish, etc installed in case you decide to come back to Sky in the future

you will only get the free channels but it's still better then nothing

the original Sky boxes and other older ones used to require a viewing card even if you wanted to watch the free channels but the newer ones work without them.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

My box came with the ability to delete any channel and all the sky channels free, its a neo sat, the free sky stopped working after a year though.


----------

